# How do you toast nuts?



## Puki (May 14, 2021)

That is it. How do you toast nuts?

I have come across my second recipe that asks for nuts, “toasted and chopped.”

The first one - I winged it. It was just stuff mixed together and I didn’t care about the toastiness of the nuts, really. I put them in my cast iron pan and heated them on the stove until they smelled and I heard a pop. Then I stirred them a bit and waited until I heard another pop. I thought they might explode like popcorn (or maybe not, I don’t know, that’s my problem), so I decided that was Toasted Enough. The food was good, so, okay, they were fine. 

Luckily, it is mostly just me eating what I make, so I can Not Care and it doesn’t matter. 

But this one is for cookies. Cookies that will be shared! 

Unsalted, dry roasted peanuts, toasted and chopped. 

What are they?

How do you toast nuts?

If someone knows and is willing to share the knowledge, THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2021)

I do exactly as you did - toast them in a cast iron skillet over low heat until you can smell their aroma.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 14, 2021)

For peanuts I would go to the Bulk Barn and purchase them.  Already roasted. Unsalted. 

I think that is probably what your recipe is referring to. They are roasted from raw.  You can also buy small quantities at the grocer in the snacks aisle. 

I'm not sure how one would roast raw peanuts at home. Aren't they all boiled first? Then either roasted dry, meaning without oils or with and salted.

just reread your post, you buy your 'dry roasted penuts' then at home you chop and toast just as you did with your other nuts.


----------



## Puki (May 15, 2021)

Thank you both so much. It is so nice to be able to ask all these questions and get trustable answers. Thank you. 



GotGarlic said:


> I do exactly as you did - toast them in a cast iron skillet over low heat until you can smell their aroma.



I can’t tell you how much of a genius this made me feel like.  Like “I did something good cooks do!”


----------



## dragnlaw (May 15, 2021)

LOL... of course you did something good! 

 You walk into the kitchen and try - just like a good cook does!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 15, 2021)

I toss them into a dry non-stick skillet over medium heat and stir until they get fragrant, which usually takes anywhere for 45 seconds to 1 minute.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2021)

Puki said:


> Thank you both so much. It is so nice to be able to ask all these questions and get trustable answers. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t tell you how much of a genius this made me feel like.  Like “I did something good cooks do!”


Congratulations! [emoji1635] Seems like you have a knack for this cooking thing! [emoji16]


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 15, 2021)

Another method I use, when I want to toast a lot of nuts, like walnuts or pecans, is putting them in a 9x13 baking pan in an even layer, and bake them for about 7 to 8 minutes at 350° in my convection oven.  Fast and even.
This is also used for hazelnuts, usually for a little longer,  for getting the skins off of them - works better than boiling in water, like almonds.


----------



## RCJoe (May 17, 2021)

This old nut cookbook may be of some benefit here.

Published in 1898 by Almeda Lambert

"Guide to Nut Cookery"

https://chestofbooks.com/food/ingredients/Guide-For-Nut-Cookery/index.html


----------

